# How do I get my drive back?



## fish (Jun 12, 2011)

I've recently lost interest in sex. (Past six months or so.) What's going on? Is there a medical solution? 

Backstory: I'm 50, happily married to an attractive wife with a healthy sex drive. It seems I don't really care if we have sex these days. 

Anyone else going through (gone through) this?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

a) get your hormones tested/checked
b) don't be selfish, even if your drive is low, you still have your wife to keep happy. Do whatever it takes/makes her happy and ignore "yourself".

You already know what's at risk if you don't (read: EVERYTHING).


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Listen to sports radio stations. They are inundated with "men's clinic" commercials. I guess they are Viagra mills.

Seriously, though, it could be that you've got something medical going on. If its bothering you, get some tests run. Don't let life pass you by.

If you've got other prescriptions, they could be the culprit, also. Lots of things to look at. Lack of exercise, lack of this, that, the other thing.


----------



## BigMoe (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm in same situation. Have always had a great sex drive and have an attractive/sexy wife. Been married 25 years and have had some "bumps" the past year or so, but the past couple months it's like I totally lost my desire for sex. I'm 48 and have been thinking of seeing a doctor.....it's stressing me out.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

BigMoe said:


> I'm in same situation. Have always had a great sex drive and have an attractive/sexy wife. Been married 25 years and have had some "bumps" the past year or so, but the past couple months it's like I totally lost my desire for sex. I'm 48 and have been thinking of seeing a doctor.....it's stressing me out.


Getting blow jobs doesn't wind you up? What about being touched or looked at like you are desireable?
.
I just can't imagine that being completely "dead".


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

BigMoe said:


> I'm in same situation. Have always had a great sex drive and have an attractive/sexy wife. Been married 25 years and have had some "bumps" the past year or so, but the past couple months it's like I totally lost my desire for sex. I'm 48 and have been thinking of seeing a doctor.....it's stressing me out.


Make the appointment NOW.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Buddy400 said:


> Make the appointment NOW.


It's probably as simple as testosterone.

There's things you can do without the injections, and you SHOULD do even if you do have the injections.


----------



## unicron (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the same sinerio, it is stressful and embarrassing! Have had everything possible checked. Been to a couple of specialists and they can't find anything wrong. Can get an erection but no see drive, once every two weeks is fine with me but she wants it 4 times a week. I love her and want to please her but is so hard when I don't have any desire. Would appreciate any solutions also.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Get the doctor stuff out of the way.

Work out, heavy weights. High protein diet. Drop the gut if you have one. 

Do stuff like hot yoga. Relieves stress, and you get to be around hot and sweaty babes stretching in very little clothing at the same time.

Oh, take a solid multivitamin, lots of D (I take 5000 units), and omega-3 fatty acids.

When I started to do stuff like that I became a 16 year old again in about 3 months. Couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree with Marduk.. Avoid processed sugar, vegetable oils (canola, soy, corn, sunflower, safflower - these are easily oxidized in cooking and are high in inflammatory omega-6 fatty acids.)

Eat more animal fat: butter, lard, egg yolks 
Eat cod liver oil - high in vitamin D
Eat shellfish, raw oysters, and organ meats like liver - high in B12


----------



## whatUknow (Aug 17, 2013)

Any changes in stress, weight and/or sleep?

I would try to level those things out first, if still nothing check your hormones. 

Also when is the last time that you changed it up, went on vacation, tried a new place/position etc.


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

Hm I wonder if I am seeing this issue too.

Quoted from WebMD (for your convenience):
Can You Boost Low Testosterone Naturally?

"I never prescribe testosterone alone without talking to men about their lifestyle," says Martin Miner, MD, co-director of the Men's Health Center at the Miriam Hospital in Providence, R.I

1. Get Enough Sleep
Make sleep a priority, aiming for 7 to 8 hours per night

2. Keep a Healthy Weight

3. Stay Active

4. Take Control of Your Stress
* Cut back on long work hours.
* Spend 2 hours a day on activities you like that aren't work- or exercise-related, such as reading or playing music.

5. Review Your Medications

6. Forget the Supplements
Finally, although you're likely to encounter online ads for testosterone-boosting supplements, you aren't likely to find any that will do much good.


(Wow -- goes along with Marduk's post)

#4 is my issue now I think


----------

